# 2012 Compilation Video



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

A dizzying array of fast paced kayak fishing titillation compiled from the relentless pursuits of 2012

http://youtu.be/MSnPAi021AQ


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

All I can say is WOW!!! Awesome video.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i need to hurry up and get a kayak


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Great job on a nice season


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Sick!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Great Video! And if you like GSH with B Jackson then 1980 is the album for you.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Big pimpin yo haha


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! Hopefully I'll have even better footage in 2013!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice job.


----------



## ~FLYCAT~ (Apr 6, 2007)

Great Video, cant wait for my move to florida !


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

nice job Rob


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Lots of great shots in that video, Rob- especially like the togs and spade action- they can really bend a rod around the pilings-


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Fresh water, saltwater, conventional, spinner and fly rods..The man has got some experience and knowledge..

What I really like is how at 1:10 he shows himself getting knocked out and the boat tipping over..That's reality. It can happento anyone.

Nice vid and great catches.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

WoW!!


----------

